# ما الهدف من الحياة؟؟



## loly_oct (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخوتي و اخواتي الاعزاء
تحية طيبة و بعد
لدي سؤال اتمنى ان تساعدوني في ايجاد اجابته من وجهة نظر الديانة المسيحية 
ما الهدف من الحياة في الدين المسيحي؟؟
او بمعنى آخر لماذا خُلق الانسان و ما المطلوب منه في الحياة؟ 
و ارجو ان تكون الاجابة مقترنة بنص من الكتاب المقدس للتأكيد ولتعم الفائدة..
لكم مني كل التقدير
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2011)

loly_oct قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> *اخوتي و اخواتي الاعزاء*
> *تحية طيبة و بعد*
> *لدي سؤال اتمنى ان تساعدوني في ايجاد اجابته من وجهة نظر الديانة المسيحية *
> ...


 
تحية طيبة

الهدف من الحياة المسيحية هو العيش بالكمال والقداسة. والقداسة تعني التشبّه بالله وبأبنه يسوع المسيح فهو دُعي قدوس الله لذلك علينا التشبه بالمسيح الذي هو الإله المتجسد اي الابتعاد عن اي بغضاء او حقد تجاه البشر - تعلم محبة الجميع كما أحبنا الله - التواضع وإنكار الذات - المساعدة عند حاجة الانسان وفي ضيقته -  وكما يقول القديس العظيم بولس (اقتدوا بي كما أقتدي أنا بالمسيح) في رسالته لاهل كورنثوس. 

ويقول ايضاً في رسالته الى العبرانيين (لذلك فنحن الذين يحيط بهم هذا الجمُّ الغفير من الشهود، فلنلقِ عنا كلَّ عبءٍ وما يساورنا من خطيئة ولنخُض بثبات ذلك الصراع المعروض علينا، محدقين إلى مبدئ إيماننا ومتممه، يسوع الذي، في سبيل الفرح المعروض عليه، تحمّل الصليب مُستخفاً بالعار، ثم جلس عن يمين عرش الله).


خلق الله الانسان بدافع الحب الإلهي الذي لا يوصف والمطلوب منا ليس عبادته فقط وتمجيده - فهو ليس محتاج الينا والى عبادتنا - فلاهوتياً الله لا يزيد ولا ينقص! فهو خلقنا لكي نتمتع بالوجود - هذا الكون كله والاشياء التي خلقها الله لم يخلقها لنفسه - بل خلقها للانسان كي يدرك ويعي مدى عظمة الله وفي نفس الوقت التمتع بهذا الوجود وهو أشتراك مع الله في هذا الوجود والذي يُحسن سبيله في هذه الدنيا - سيتمتع بأبدية لا تنقطع.

والكتاب المقدس يقول لنا في سفر التكوين (لنخلق الانسان على صورتنا ومثالنا) - وهو بذلك تميز عن جميع الخلائق إذ له روح كي يعرف الله قلب وعواطف كي يحب الله - وجعل له الارادة "حرية الاختيار" كي يطيع الله فهو بحسب مفهومنا مخير وليس مسير - وهو صورة الله.


----------



## loly_oct (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*أخي العزيز فادي سررت برؤية اسمك*
*أهلا و سهلا بك في الموضوع*



فادي الكلداني قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> الهدف من الحياة المسيحية هو العيش بالكمال والقداسة. والقداسة تعني التشبّه بالله وبأبنه يسوع المسيح فهو دُعي قدوس الله لذلك علينا التشبه بالمسيح الذي هو الإله المتجسد اي الابتعاد عن اي بغضاء او حقد تجاه البشر - تعلم محبة الجميع كما أحبنا الله - التواضع وإنكار الذات - المساعدة عند حاجة الانسان وفي ضيقته - وكما يقول القديس العظيم بولس (اقتدوا بي كما أقتدي أنا بالمسيح) في رسالته لاهل كورنثوس.
> 
> .




*شئ جميل ، الصدق و الحب و الاقتداء بالأفضل و مساعدة الأخرين أشياء جميلة ولكنها تعتبر اسلوب حياة ، يمكن لاي شخص بأي ملة _حتى الملحد_ أن يحب و يكون صادق و رحيم و غيرها من الأخلاق الحميدة لكني اقصد أخي العزيز الهدف من الحياة في الدين المسيحي و ليس طريقة عيشها..*






فادي الكلداني قال:


> خلق الله الانسان بدافع الحب الإلهي الذي لا يوصف والمطلوب منا ليس عبادته فقط وتمجيده - فهو ليس محتاج الينا والى عبادتنا - فلاهوتياً الله لا يزيد ولا ينقص! فهو خلقنا لكي نتمتع بالوجود - هذا الكون كله والاشياء التي خلقها الله لم يخلقها لنفسه - بل خلقها للانسان كي يدرك ويعي مدى عظمة الله وفي نفس الوقت التمتع بهذا الوجود وهو أشتراك مع الله في هذا الوجود والذي يُحسن سبيله في هذه الدنيا - سيتمتع بأبدية لا تنقطع.


 
*صحيح و هذا أمر أكيد ، فالله سبحانه و تعالى الخالق الأزلي الغني الكريم، ان عبده كل من في الكون لن يزيد من ملكه شئ و ان كفر به كل من في الكون لن ينقص ذلك من ملكه شئ*
*و سبحانه له حكمة في كل خلقه،سخر لنا هذا الكون و ما فيه لنتأمل في بديع خلقه و نتدبر فيه لكن السؤال لماذا خلق الانسان و حياته المؤقته على الارض؟ التمتع بهذا الوجود لا يعتبر هدفا او سببا ، فمنا من يتمتع و منا من يشقى و هذا ليس خيارا، التمتع الحقيقي يكون في الحياة الأبدية ، لكن ماذا عن هذه الحياة الزائلة؟ ما المطلوب منا فيها من وجهة نظر الدين المسيحي؟*
*لابد من ان الخالق له حكمة في خلقنا، لن يخلقنا سبحانه دون هدف*



فادي الكلداني قال:


> والكتاب المقدس يقول لنا في سفر التكوين (لنخلق الانسان على صورتنا ومثالنا) - وهو بذلك تميز عن جميع الخلائق إذ له روح كي يعرف الله قلب وعواطف كي يحب الله - وجعل له الارادة "حرية الاختيار" كي يطيع الله فهو بحسب مفهومنا مخير وليس مسير - وهو صورة الله.


 
*اوافقك مرة أخرى أخي العزيز ، فقد أكرمنا الله تعالى عن بقية المخلوقات بهذه النعم التي تكرمت و ذكرتها و أهمها العقل الذي نميز به و جعلنا بذلك نختار طريقنا بالعقل، لكن أعيد السؤال أخي العزيز، لماذا خُلق الانسان و ما فائدة العقل ؟؟ *

*أتمنى أن يكون هناك نصاً من الكتاب المقدس يذكر سبب خلق الانسان او سبب حياته المؤقته في الدنيا...*

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و أتمنى أن أجد اجابة لسؤالي*
*بانتظار مشاركاتكم *
*لكم مني كل التقدير *
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*



شئ جميل ، الصدق و الحب و الاقتداء بالأفضل و مساعدة الأخرين أشياء جميلة ولكنها تعتبر اسلوب حياة ، يمكن لاي شخص بأي ملة _حتى الملحد_ أن يحب و يكون صادق و رحيم و غيرها من الأخلاق الحميدة لكني اقصد أخي العزيز الهدف من الحياة في الدين المسيحي و ليس طريقة عيشها..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الهدف كما قلت - عيش حياة القداسة وهو أهم ما يصبوا اليه الشخص المسيحي - وبالتالي فأن القداسة كهدف تجعل منها سبيل حياة - وهو الهدف الاسمى! والجائزة لعيش حياة القداسة والتغلب على جميع طرق الشيطان هي التصاق أبدي بالله وحضور دائم في الفردوس الروحي الاعلى.

*



صحيح و هذا أمر أكيد ، فالله سبحانه و تعالى الخالق الأزلي الغني الكريم، ان عبده كل من في الكون لن يزيد من ملكه شئ و ان كفر به كل من في الكون لن ينقص ذلك من ملكه شئ
و سبحانه له حكمة في كل خلقه،سخر لنا هذا الكون و ما فيه لنتأمل في بديع خلقه و نتدبر فيه لكن السؤال لماذا خلق الانسان و حياته المؤقته على الارض؟ التمتع بهذا الوجود لا يعتبر هدفا او سببا ، فمنا من يتمتع و منا من يشقى و هذا ليس خيارا، التمتع الحقيقي يكون في الحياة الأبدية ، لكن ماذا عن هذه الحياة الزائلة؟ ما المطلوب منا فيها من وجهة نظر الدين المسيحي؟
لابد من ان الخالق له حكمة في خلقنا، لن يخلقنا سبحانه دون هدف

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
كما وضحت لك عزيزتي - وبما أنك متفقة فأن كمال الرب وصلاحه لا يحتاج منا العبادة فقط - فتمجيد الله واجب وحال في جميع خلائقه وليس الانسان فقط - لذلك عندما قلت لك بأن الله خلق البشرية بدافع الحب الالهي فمعناه هو نابع من إرادته الحرة - اي لم يكن إضطراراً ، بل ليشاركه الوجود والمشاركة في الوجود والتمتع به ليس معناها الشقاء والتمتع المادي الذي تقصدينه - بل هو مشاركة حرة في الوجود أي بعيداً عن اي قدرية او تسيير! لذلك خلق الانسان للدخول في علاقة خاصة مع الله - وفي مبدأنا المسيحي تسمى هذه العلاقة بالبنوة لله (اي نحن أبناء الله بالتبني).




*



اوافقك مرة أخرى أخي العزيز ، فقد أكرمنا الله تعالى عن بقية المخلوقات بهذه النعم التي تكرمت و ذكرتها و أهمها العقل الذي نميز به و جعلنا بذلك نختار طريقنا بالعقل، لكن أعيد السؤال أخي العزيز، لماذا خُلق الانسان و ما فائدة العقل ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اعتقد بما أنه اجبت عن سبب خلق الانسان فلدي أقتباس من أحد الاساتذة اللاهوتيين الذي يشرح معنى بحسب إيماننا العقدي الذي لا خلاف ولا غبار عليه فيقول في سبب وجود العقل التالي (وكما يقول القديس أثناسيوس بأن الله لم يكتف بخلق الإنسان مثل باقى الكائنات غير العاقلة على الأرض، بل خلقهم على صورته وأعطاهم شركة في قوة كلمته حتى يستطيعوا بطريقة ما، ولهم بعض من ظل (الكلمة) وقد صاروا عقلاء أن يبقوا في سعادة ويحيوا الحياة الحقيقية حياة القديسين في الفردوس) - هل رأيت الخط تحت القديسين والقداسة! ويكمل قائلاً: 

( غير أن الصورة الإلهية ترتبط بصفات إنسانية محددة مثل العقل والعقلانية والحرية والقدرة على إدراك الحقائق الروحية والتمسك بالفضائل مثل الصلاح والحكمة والعدل والرأفة والمحبة والإحساس بالآخر والتألم بألمه والفرح لفرحه. ويرتبط بهذا كله ما قد أُعطى للإنسان من أن يكون "متسلطًا" ليس فقط على شهواته أى على تلك النزعات الحيوانية في داخله بل أيضًا التسلط على الأرض وبقية الكائنات الحيّة. كما أننا يمكن أن نعتبر أن ما "يبدع" فيه الإنسان فيما تمتد إليه يديه فى المجالات المتعددة، هو صورة لما نراه من "إبداع" الله الخالق).

أرجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ولك مني كل التقدير


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*أضيف إلى ما قاله أخي الحبيب أن الهدف رغبة الرب في أن تشاركه خليقة له في فائض محبته ، فخلص الإنسانَ حباً ليشاركه في الحب ويعيش حياة المحبة والفرح .*

*وهذا يختلف كلياً عن "لتعبدون"*


----------



## Philoxinos (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة الربّ يسوع المسيح معكِ أختي المباركة*
*خلق الله الإنسان ليحيا في مجده*
*جعل الله شجرتين في الفردوس هما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، وشجرة الحياة*
*الأولى حذر الله الأكل منها، والثانية جعلها ليأكل الإنسان منها فيحيا إلى الأبد، أي أن يحيا في المجد الأبدي الذي في الله.*
*وباعتبار أنّ الإنسان أكل من الأولى وسقط لكسره الوصية. فمُنعت عنه الثانية. لئلّا يحيا خاطئاً إلى الأبد.*
*ونحن في هذه الحياة إنّما نسعى للحياة الثانية الخالدة، فمن الناس من سيخلد خاطئاً ومنهم من سيخلد غير ملوم وذلك على أساس الأكل من شجرة الحياة الربّ يسوع المسيح، أي الإيمان به وقبول ذبيحته والاشتراك فيها (تناول جسده ودمه).*
*فحياتنا هنا إنّما هي جهاد وسعي للالتصاق بالله واهب القداسة.*
*هذا بإيجاز*
*أرجو أن أكون قد وفّيت الإجابة*
*ليبارك الربّ حياتك.*​


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*أخي العزيز فادي أشكرك كثيرا للشرح و اذا  أمكن التوضيح اكثر *



فادي الكلداني قال:


> الهدف كما قلت - عيش حياة القداسة وهو أهم ما يصبوا اليه الشخص المسيحي - وبالتالي فأن القداسة كهدف تجعل منها سبيل حياة - وهو الهدف الاسمى! والجائزة لعيش حياة القداسة والتغلب على جميع طرق الشيطان هي التصاق أبدي بالله وحضور دائم في الفردوس الروحي الاعلى.




*أتمنى ان تصححني اذا أخطأت،فهمت من كلامك أن الهدف من الحياة في الدين المسيحي هو العيش بحياة القداسة و التغلب على التصرفات الشيطانية بهدف الأبدية و الفردوس مع الله، أي ان نتمثل بصفات القداسة لنيل الابدية المقدسة  صح؟*
*ارجو تصحيحي في حال اخطأت و في حال اصبت فهل يمكنك شرح معنى القداسة أكثر و اضافة نص من الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان هذا هو الهدف من الحياة او من خلق الانسان ؟؟*







فادي الكلداني قال:


> كما وضحت لك عزيزتي - وبما أنك متفقة فأن كمال الرب وصلاحه لا يحتاج منا العبادة فقط - فتمجيد الله واجب وحال في جميع خلائقه وليس الانسان فقط - لذلك عندما قلت لك بأن الله خلق البشرية بدافع الحب الالهي فمعناه هو نابع من إرادته الحرة - اي لم يكن إضطراراً ، بل ليشاركه الوجود والمشاركة في الوجود والتمتع به ليس معناها الشقاء والتمتع المادي الذي تقصدينه - بل هو مشاركة حرة في الوجود أي بعيداً عن اي قدرية او تسيير! لذلك خلق الانسان للدخول في علاقة خاصة مع الله - وفي مبدأنا المسيحي تسمى هذه العلاقة بالبنوة لله (اي نحن أبناء الله بالتبني).


 
*صحيح أخي الكريم لم يخلقنا الله الا لأنه يحبنا ، و لكنه كما ذكرت جعلنا مخيرين لنختار الطريق التي توصلنا اليه ، فلو اراد سبحانه ان نشاركه الوجود و ان نكون معه كما ذكرت لخلقنا كالملائكة و كنا حولة الآن ننعم بنوره و نمجده دون تعب و مسافة و حياة وموت، لكنه خلقنا مخيرون على الأرض لنحيا مؤقتا لأجل  هدف معين فهل يذكر الكتاب المقدس على لسان الرب أو هل يوجد نص فيه يبين سبب خلق الانسان و حياته الزائلة على الأرض؟؟*

*لك مني جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز و اعتذر اذا تعبتك معي...*


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



The Antiochian قال:


> *أضيف إلى ما قاله أخي الحبيب أن الهدف رغبة الرب في أن تشاركه خليقة له في فائض محبته ، فخلص الإنسانَ حباً ليشاركه في الحب ويعيش حياة المحبة والفرح .*
> 
> *وهذا يختلف كلياً عن "لتعبدون"*


* أشكرك أخي العزيز على المشاركة*
*و كما قلت لأخي الكريم فادي من المؤكد أن الله تعالى لم يخلقنا  الا لأنه يحبنا ، و لكنه كما ذكرت جعلنا مخيرين لنختار الطريق التي توصلنا اليه ، فلو اراد سبحانه ان نشاركه الوجود و ان نكون معه كما ذكرت لخلقنا كالملائكة و كنا حولة الآن ننعم بنوره و نمجده و نشاركه المحبه دون تعب و مسافة و حياة وموت، لكنه خلقنا مخيرون على الأرض لنحيا مؤقتا لأجل هدف معين فهل يذكر الكتاب المقدس على لسان الرب أو هل يوجد نص فيه يبين سبب خلق الانسان و حياته الزائلة على الأرض؟؟*

*و اذا كان الهدف كما تفضلت هو مشاركة الرب المحبة و الفرح فهل يوجد نص صريح في الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ذلك؟*

*و لك مني جزيل الشكر على الاضافة و المشاركة*


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*




Philoxinos قال:


> *سلام ومحبّة الربّ يسوع المسيح معكِ أختي المباركة*
> 
> *خلق الله الإنسان ليحيا في مجده*
> *جعل الله شجرتين في الفردوس هما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، وشجرة الحياة*
> ...


 
*أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم Philoxinos على الشرح المتدرج و الواضح *
*و أعتقد بأن اجابتك هي الاكثر منطقية مع احترامي الشديد لجميع المشاركات، كما تفضلت فالهدف هو السعي و بذل الجهد و السعي لقرب الله،لكن كيف يكون هذا الجهاد او السعي؟و هل يوجد نص من الكتاب المقدس يذكر ذلك بوضوح؟*
* سأكون ممتنه اذا تم تزويدي بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس بحيث يذكر فيها الله سبب خلقه للإنسان او سبب حياة الانسان المؤقته على الأرض بعيدا عنه..*

*لكم مني خالص التقدير و الشكر *
*و أرجو ان تصبرو على أسئلتي و فضولي*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*الآن فهمت ما تريدين أختي الحبيبة .*
*أعتقد أن الموضوع يحتاج لامتلاكك ثقافة مسيحية واسعة لفهم ما نريد ، وفهم الحياة والإنسان مسيحياً .*
*فهمت ذلك من خلال استيعابك لجواب أخي فيلوكسينوس .*


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*أهلا مجددا بك أخي Antiochian*


The Antiochian قال:


> *الآن فهمت ما تريدين أختي الحبيبة .*
> *أعتقد أن الموضوع يحتاج لامتلاكك ثقافة مسيحية واسعة لفهم ما نريد ، وفهم الحياة والإنسان مسيحياً .*
> *فهمت ذلك من خلال استيعابك لجواب أخي فيلوكسينوس .*


 
*صحيح أخي العزيز ،بصراحة أنا أحب أن أتعلم و الثقافة شئ مهم لكل إنسان لذلك قررت منذ فترة أن أثقف نفسي دينيا و أن أتعرف على الديانتين اليهودية و المسيحية وقد وفقني الله بإيجاد هذا المنتدى الذي له دور كبير في فهمي للدين المسيحي بعيدا عن التحيز لطرف ضد طرف، و بما اني في أغلب أسئلتي أبحث عن أدلة ملموسة أو نصوص مكتوبة واضحة فأتمنى أن تصبروا على فضولي و تجيبوني..*

*أنا أبحث عن أي نص  في الكتاب المقدس يذكر فيه الله سببا أو هدفا لخلق الانسان بحياة زائلة مؤقتة *
*و أتمنى أن تفيدوني*

*لكم جزيل الشكر*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*الموضوع عميق جداً ، سأسعى لقول عبارات مفهومة نوعاً ما .*
*لم تكن الحياة بهذا الشكل هدف الرب .*
*بل سقوط الإنسان هو من أدخل الموت له ، قبل أن يهزم المسيح الموت .*
*الموت ليس صنيعة الله بل النتيجة الطبيعية للسقوط وتشويه الطبيعة .*
*الموت = البعد عن الله*
*المسيح هزم الموت وأعاد الحياة والعلاقة مع الرب .*
*في البداية لم يكن هناك موت ، ولكن بخطيئة آدم واكتسابه طبيعة ساقطة مائتة ، كان من الطبيعي أن يرث كل إنسان هذه الطبيعة .*
*أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في إيضاح ولو القليل من الأمور ، لأن الموضوع غاية في التعقيد وقرأت فيه كتباً عميقة جداً .*


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


The Antiochian قال:


> *الموضوع عميق جداً ، سأسعى لقول عبارات مفهومة نوعاً ما .*
> *لم تكن الحياة بهذا الشكل هدف الرب .*
> *بل سقوط الإنسان هو من أدخل الموت له ، قبل أن يهزم المسيح الموت .*
> *الموت ليس صنيعة الله بل النتيجة الطبيعية للسقوط وتشويه الطبيعة .*
> ...


 
*أخي الكريم *Antiochian*  أشكرك لشرحك و توضيحك المبسط *
*بصراحه هذه معلومة جديدة كنت أجهلها فلك كل الشكر على هذه الاضافه..*
*لكن اسمح لي ان أعترض على نقطة أن" الموت ليس من صنيعة الله"*

*أعلم بأنك وضحت مما سبق بأن هذه الحياة ليست الحياة التي أرادها الله لنا ، لكني استنتجت مما ذكره أخي Philoxinos في مشاركته بأن الله تعالى خلق شجرتين ، حرم واحدة لأنها تكون السبب في الموت او البعد من الله، اذاً فان الله تعالى خلقها لسبب ما، والا لإكتفى بشجرة الحياة دون أن يعرض الانسان للخطأ و الموت، و صحيح بأن اختيار الانسان هو الذي أوصله للحياة المؤقته لكن الله هو من خلق هذا الموت و قدره للإنسان  لسبب وجيه، لن يخلق سبحانه شيئا عبثا..*
*سؤالي أخي الكريم هل يوجد أي نص في الكتاب المقدس يذكر سبب لهذه الحياة المؤقته للانسان؟ او اي نص يوضح الهدف من خلق الانسان بحياة زائلة ؟؟*

*لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير *
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*أختي الحبيبة وصلنا إلى عمق لا يمكن نقاشه بين مسيحي ومسلم ، وإنما يتم نقاشه بين لاهوتيين مسيحيين .*
*ومع ذلك ولأنك رائعة وخلوقة جداً سأستمر في الشرح .*
*في المسيحية هناك ما خلقه الله ، وهو كل خير وجميل ، وهناك ما نتج عن حرية الخليقة وهو ينقسم لخير وشر .*
*مثلاً الرب خلق الشجر والفلذات ، وخلق لنا العقل ، فبحريتنا نتجت الأبنية وناطحات السحاب والطائرات وإلخ .*
*في المسيحية الله لم يخلق الشر ، لأن الله لا يمكن أن يخلق أي شر ، وإنما هي نتيجة لحرية الشيطان الذي خلق ملاكاً ، والموت كان نتيجة للشر والخطيئة .*


----------



## MAJI (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤالي أخي الكريم هل يوجد أي نص في الكتاب المقدس يذكر سبب لهذه الحياة المؤقته للانسان؟ او اي نص يوضح الهدف من خلق الانسان بحياة زائلة ؟؟*
*اختي لولي *
*انتِ تكررين هذا السؤال *
*تريدين نصا من الكتاب المقدس حول سبب الحياة الارضية*
*الكتاب المقدس هو ليس كتاب نصي او حرفي حتى وان وجدت بعض الايات المباشرة فيه لكنه كتاب للفهم وقراءة مابين السطور.*
*ممكن تشبيههة بالقسم العلمي والادبي في الثانوية *
*فالقسم العلمي قسم تحليلي واستنتاجي *
*بينما القسم الادبي حفظ نصوصه وقواعده هو الاهم ولايخضع للتحليل والاستنتاج .*
*تبحث فكرة الحياة الارضية في المسيحية الى جعل حياة المسيحي تتواصل مع الحياة الابدية له .*
*فالسيد المسيح قال عن ملكوت السماء انها ليست مكان انها بداخلنا .*
*بمعنى ان الانسان عندما يعرف الهه حق المعرفة سيعيش بسلام داخلي وفرح وهذه الحياة هي نفسها الحياة مع الرب الاله.*
*اذاً هدف الحياة الارضية وكما ذكروها الاخوة قبلي هو الحياة مع الرب بفرح كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس*
*((افرحوا بالرب كل حين))*


----------



## فاعل خير من قطر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ* )


هذا هو هدف المسلمين في الحياة 

ووعدهم الله بالجنة 


فما هو هدفكم ؟؟

هذا هو ما تقصده الاخت


----------



## MAJI (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يافاعل خير قطري
ماذا يفعل الله بالعبادة ؟
هل هو يحتاجها ؟ 
انه يريدنا له ابناءا واحبابا وعائلة 
لان الله في المسيحية محبة
والمحبة لمن هي ؟ 
هي لنا 
كما انك تحب عائلتك وهي تحبك
هذا ملخص هدف الله من حياتنا في المسيحية
ان نحبه لانه احبنا قبل ان نحبه
لكن مشكلتكم ان ثقافتكم خالية من هذه الكلمة
المحبة


----------



## فاعل خير من قطر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

"إن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين" سورة التوبة 120


تدل هذه الاية على ان الله خلقنا ليختبرنا 

وفي اي درجة من الجنة يضعنا 


فالجنة درجات 

واعلاها الفردوس

واتمنى ان ندخلها جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## فاعل خير من قطر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا كنت تريد ان توضح لي انكم ايها المسيحيين 

تضمنون الفردوس !!!! 

فلماذا تذهبون للكنائس فالله يحبكم ولا يحتاج ان تعبدوه !!!


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة وصلنا إلى عمق لا يمكن نقاشه بين مسيحي ومسلم ، وإنما يتم نقاشه بين لاهوتيين مسيحيين .*




*نعم أخي العزيز أشعر بأن الموضوع أعمق مما توقعت*




The Antiochian قال:


> *ومع ذلك ولأنك رائعة وخلوقة جداً سأستمر في الشرح .*


 
*أخجلتني أخي العزيز، هذا من ذوقك و الفضل لله تعالى في حسن الأخلاق فله الحمد و الشكر ..*



The Antiochian قال:


> *في المسيحية هناك ما خلقه الله ، وهو كل خير وجميل ، وهناك ما نتج عن حرية الخليقة وهو ينقسم لخير وشر .*





The Antiochian قال:


> *مثلاً الرب خلق الشجر والفلذات ، وخلق لنا العقل ، فبحريتنا نتجت الأبنية وناطحات السحاب والطائرات وإلخ .*
> *في المسيحية الله لم يخلق الشر ، لأن الله لا يمكن أن يخلق أي شر ، وإنما هي نتيجة لحرية الشيطان الذي خلق ملاكاً ، والموت كان نتيجة للشر والخطيئة .*


 
*أشكرك أخي العزيز *
*يبدو بأن الموضوع كما ذكرت حضرتك يحتاج لثقافة مسيحية عميقة*
*  لك الشكر على كل حال*


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


MAJI قال:


> *سؤالي أخي الكريم هل يوجد أي نص في الكتاب المقدس يذكر سبب لهذه الحياة المؤقته للانسان؟ او اي نص يوضح الهدف من خلق الانسان بحياة زائلة ؟؟*
> *اختي لولي *
> *انتِ تكررين هذا السؤال *
> *تريدين نصا من الكتاب المقدس حول سبب الحياة الارضية*
> *الكتاب المقدس هو ليس كتاب نصي او حرفي حتى وان وجدت بعض الايات المباشرة فيه لكنه كتاب للفهم وقراءة مابين السطور.*


 
*أخي العزيز   MAJI  أشكرك لمشاركتك و شرحك*
*و مشاركتك اختصرت علي الطريق ،بإختصار لا يوجد نص صريح يذكر ذلك في الكتاب المقدس  بل يجب البحث و الفهم، و معنى الحياة تختلف عندكم في المسيحية..*

*لك كل الشكر للايجاز ..*


----------



## loly_oct (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلا و سهلا بك أخي الكريم في موضوعي *
*حيا الله أهل قطر!!*



فاعل خير من قطر قال:


> *وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ* )
> 
> 
> هذا هو هدف المسلمين في الحياة
> ...


 
*شكرا أخي العزيز على المداخلة و للتوضيح، فعلا أنا كنت أريد أن أعرف هذه النقطة من ناحية الديانة المسيحية لكن يبدو بأن موضوع الحياة و هدفها في المسيحية يختلف تماما عنا في الاسلام  و به أعماق مختلفة،كما هو واضح من المشاركات..*
*و أكتفي بردود و مشاركات الاخوة الكرام*
* و أشكرك مرة أخرى للمشاركة *

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## Philoxinos (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]سلام ومحبّة الربّ يسوع المسيح معكِ أختي المباركة*[/FONT]


> *سأكون  ممتنه اذا تم تزويدي بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس بحيث يذكر فيها الله سبب  خلقه للإنسان او سبب حياة الانسان المؤقته على الأرض بعيدا عنه*


 *[FONT=&quot]ما جئت على ذكره سابقاً إنّما أتيت به من ذات الكتاب المقدّس، فلكي نفهم الموضوع لا يكفينا أن نأخذ بعض الآيات، وإنّما علينا أن نفهم التدبير الإلهي من بدايته لنهايته. فإذا أدركنا فكرة مجيء المسيح وموته وقيامته سهل علينا الموضوع لفهم غاية خلق الإنسان، ووجوده على هذه الأرض الزائلة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فما ذكرته ليس منفصلاً عن روح الكتاب، إنّما هو روح الكتاب. وقد أتيت على الموضوع بإيجاز. ويمكننا التعمّق أكثر.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]نحن نقرأ: **[FONT=&quot]"وقال الله لنعمل الإنسان بحسب صورتنا ومثالنا" (تك1: 26). "فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته، على صورة الله خلقه. ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم" (تك1: 27). إن اصطلاح "على صورتنا" لا يدلّ على شبه خارجي لأنّ الله بسبب روحانيته المطلقة لا يمكن أن يُصوَّر أو يوجد له شبيه. وإنّما يشير هذا المصطلح إلى البعد الروحي للإنسان أي إلى بنائه الروحي الذي يظهر ارتباطه بالله الذي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة فصار آدم نفساً حية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تك2: 7). وهكذا فالإنسان على صورة الله من حيث الحريّة والإرادة والخلود. وإمكانياته ومواهبه الروحية الفريدة التي تؤهله أن يكون سيد الخليقة على صورة من هو السيّد المطلق لكلّ الكائنات.[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أما "على مثاله" فقد وجد فيها الآباء القديسون الكمال الإلهي الذي أراده الله للإنسان أن يسعى متقدماً باستمرار نحوه.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا فالصورة إنّما تشير إلى الإمكانيات التي منحها إيّانا الله، والمثال يشير إلى استثمار هذه الإمكانات لتحقيق الكمال المطلوب.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وبما أنّ الإنسان كسر الوصية، وأخطأ إذ أراد أن يصير إلهاً (السعي للكمال بطريقة خاطئة، بالأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر) تشوّهت صورته وغدا مائتاً منفصلاً عن الله، ولُعنت بسببه الأرض التي كانت قد جُعلت بين يديه ليحقّق فيها الكمال.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الإنسان كان يمكنه أن يكون كاملاً بطريقة صالحة وذلك بأكله من شجرة الحياة، ويكون هذا فيما هو قريبٌ من الله وليس منفصلاً عنه. ولكنّه سلك المسلك الموحش.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]والإنسان في هذه الأرض إنّما يسعى لكماله فيما ينال عقوبة ما ارتكبه. وهو حينما كان في الفردوس دعاه الله للكمال فيما كان غير معاقبٍ.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]


> *كما  تفضلت فالهدف هو السعي و بذل الجهد و السعي لقرب الله،لكن كيف يكون هذا  الجهاد او السعي؟و هل يوجد نص من الكتاب المقدس يذكر ذلك بوضوح؟*


 
*[FONT=&quot]فكرة القصد الإلهي من وجود الإنسان هي دعوته للكمال والتي يؤيدها بوضوح هو الإعلان الإلهي وخاصة العهد الجديد الذي نفهم على ضوئه العهد القديم.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]إنّ هذا الكمال لا يمكن أن يأتي من ذاتنا بعيداً عن الله، فحينما حاول الإنسان أن يصير إلهاً بعيداً عن الله (أي ان يصير كاملاً) في الحال سقط وفقد حالته المقدّسة. وبالتالي لكي نكون كاملين توجّب أوّلاً إعادتنا لحالة القداسة والمصالحة مع الله وهذا تمّ بالمسيح، وفيما بعد نحن نسعى لأن نكون كاملين بواسطة المسيح ذاته وليس بعيداً عنه. إذ لا سبيل للكمال بدونه.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]يذكر العهد الجديد أنّ هدف وجود الإنسان النهائي هو الكمال والقداسة: "السر المكتوم منذ الدهور ومنذ الأجيال، لكنه الآن قد أُظهر لقدّيسيه، الذين أراد الله أن يعرّفهم ما هو غنى مجد هذا السرّ في الأمم، الذي هو المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد. الذي ننادي به منذرين كلّ إنسان، ومعلّمين كلّ إنسان، بكل حكمة، لكي نحضر كلّ إنسان كاملاً في المسيح يسوع" (كولوسي 1/ 26- 28)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"يسلم عليكم ابفراس، الذي هو منكم، عبد للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله" (كولوسي 4/ 12)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"وأما الصبر فليكن له عمل تام، لكي تكونوا تامين وكاملين غير ناقصين في شيء" (يعقوب 1/ 4)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح، مكملين القداسة في خوف الله" (2كور 7/ 1)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]على مثال الله الكامل: "فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل" (متى 5/ 48)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"فكونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء" (أفسس 5/ 1)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"ولبستم الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه" (كولوسي 3/ 10)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم، كونوا أنتم أيضا قديسين في كل سيرة" (1بطرس 1/ 15)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أي أن يتشكل على صورة المسيح: "لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين" (رومية 8/ 29)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم أيضا إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم" (غلا 4/ 19)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله. إلى إنسان كامل. إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح" (أفسس 4/ 13)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده، بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يخضع لنفسه كل شيء" (فيلبي 3/ 21)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا لكي يرى الإنسان الكامل الله: "لأن الله الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا، لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح" (2كورنثوس 4/ 6)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"ولكن شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين، ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان" (2كورنثوس 2/ 14)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"أيها الأحباء، الآن نحن أولاد الله، ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون. ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر نكون مثله، لأننا سنراه كما هو" (1يوحنا 3/ 2)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]لأن قداسة الإنسان هي إرادة الله: "لأن هذه هي إرادة الله: قداستكم. أن تمتنعوا عن الزنا" (1تسالونيكي 4/ 3)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]"بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم، كونوا أنتم أيضا قديسين في كل سيرة. لأنه مكتوب: «كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس»". (1بطرس 1/ 15- 16)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ورباط الكمال هو المحبة: "وعلى جميع هذه البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال" (كولوسي 3/ 14).**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]أدعوك أختي العزيزة لتبحثي في مواضيع الإيمان المسيحي، كتجسّد المسيح، وموته، وقيامته وغيرها، للتتوضّح فكرة سير التدبير جيداً في ذهنك، ومن خلالها تجدين حقيقة ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدّس.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فاليهود مثلاً الذين قبلوا المسيح، إنّما قبلوه لتأكّدهم أنّه هو من أشار إليه العهد القديم، وفهموا فيما بعد غاية العهد القديم وما فيه من خفايا ورموز، لم يدركوا معانيها قبلاً.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ليباركك الربّ*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## DAWOODx (25 أكتوبر 2011)

* Philoxinos شكرا اخى للتوضيح بصورة رائعه..*




loly_oct قال:


> *
> * *سؤالي أخي الكريم هل يوجد أي نص في الكتاب المقدس يذكر سبب لهذه الحياة ((ليست مؤقته)) ((الابدية)) للانسان؟ او اي نص يوضح الهدف من خلق الانسان بحياة ((ليست زائلة)) ((لا نهايه لها)) ؟؟*
> 
> ​​​​




*الكتاب المقدس يكلمنا عن الحياة الاتيه بوضوح تام ,,كما يذكر فى العهد الجديد بفم  ابأونا الرسل القديسين,,ويقــول :



18_ و نحن غير ناظرين الى الاشياء التي ترى بل الى التي لا ترى لان التي ترى وقتية و اما التي لا ترى فابدية*(2كو 4)

هنا يتكلم الرسول بولس بنظرةمختلفه غير المعروفه فى العالم المؤقت الذى تتكلمين عنه.

وهنا ايضا:
14  لان ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية لكننا نطلب العتيدة*(عب 13)



وهنا يتكلم السيد المسيح بنظره شامله دقيقة ,عن العالم الحالى:

17  بهذا اوصيكم حتى تحبوا بعضكم بعضا* 18  ان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم* 19  لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته و لكن لانكم لستم من العالم بل انا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم* 20  اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم ليس عبد اعظم من سيده ان كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم و ان كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم*(يو 15)

وهنا ايضا يكلمنا يوحنا الحبيب:

 15  لا تحبوا العالم و لا الاشياء التي في العالم ..
17  و العالم يمضي و شهوته و اما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد*(1يو 2)


هنا يعلمنا الانجيل ان ننظر للحياه بطريقة اخره ..

شكرا لحضرتك ولسؤالك الرائع..

سلام ومحبه
ــــــــــــــ
*​*
*


----------



## MAJI (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتي في المسيح 
الاخت لولي تريد نص مباشر مثلما موجود في كتابها هكذا
*وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ *
*وهي لا تعرف ان الكتاب المقدس له خصوصيته ولا يلبس جلباب القران *
*او غيره ولا هو تحت الطلب .*
*يأتون بجمله ويريدونها نفسها مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس !!!!!!!!!!!*
*ياتي احدهم ويقول اين قال المسيح *
*انا الله فاعبدوني !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*اخوتي المسلمين رجاءا *
*لاتسقطوا قرانكم على الكتاب المقدس*
*وشكرا*


----------

